# Spotted and short nosed Gar



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

First off can you harvest spotted and short nosed gar? If so what are legal ways? Can I shoot them with .22 and net them? 

They live in shallow ditches and lakes, they are a blast to shoot. I am just trying to see if I can do it legaly before I make another trip.

Thanks, 
Trey


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

First off shooting a .22 into the water is a bad bad thing to do. Ricochet can go anywhere and for a long ways.


----------

